# New gifs of Joy Giovanni



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Scandalous. Now if you'll excuse me...


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just gonna, yeah you know...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Um..yeah...same as you guys...be back in a few er...shakes.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"_new_"


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I wish she had of stuck around longer.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

_Got_* DAMN!* :faint:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to have sex with her.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hag said:


> I want to have sex with her.


We all do mate...we all do..


----------



## StillReal (Mar 10, 2014)

I honestly forgot about Joy Giovanni...thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:titus


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:ass


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

yea i thought she was one of the hottest WWE has ever had; reminded me of Marisa Tomei......She really wasnt much in the ring but she made a hell of a valet...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*insert not-so-subtle reference to masturbation here because I'mma boss and have too much swag to handle :drake2*



metallon said:


>


Best example of "Go fuck yourself, Miley" that I've seen at the moment.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

dat CLARE LYNCH face


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> dat CLARE LYNCH face


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Good lord


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

This sums up my thoughts of Joy and those gifs:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

OH MAH GUDNESS.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

:lenny


----------

